# Dental Nurse...



## shellie. (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi there :typing:... I am looking into moving abroad and I have chosen Dubai for my move and my career, I wanted to know if there are any demand for dental nurses who can further to hygiene therapist in dubai and if there are any employers that offer accommodation with the job any help is a bonus


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

There is a demand for dental hygienist, before making any decisions find out how easy it is to get the dental hygiene license. You cannot be a dental assistant and a hygienist at the same time.


----------



## shellie. (Aug 10, 2014)

mehranR said:


> There is a demand for dental hygienist, before making any decisions find out how easy it is to get the dental hygiene license. You cannot be a dental assistant and a hygienist at the same time.


hi there thanks for replying, obviously I will be one or the other but as a dental nurse would I be able to progress to hygienist in Dubai i.e. work as a dental nurse and study for hygienist?


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi, I'm a dental hygienist, no you can't work and train at the same time. Hygiene is 2 or 3 years full time. 
Not sure about hyg schools over here! 

Dental nurses all seem to be Indian or Filipino here, low salaries etc.

You'd be better off trying to come as a practice manager or doing hyg training at home, although you do need at least 3 years post grad experience for most jobs.

Good luck!


----------



## shellie. (Aug 10, 2014)

GumGardner said:


> Hi, I'm a dental hygienist, no you can't work and train at the same time. Hygiene is 2 or 3 years full time.
> Not sure about hyg schools over here!
> 
> Dental nurses all seem to be Indian or Filipino here, low salaries etc.
> ...


aww thanks hunni, im starting my Alevels this September at home (UK) then uni after that...so hopefully in all give it 4/5 years and I will be at my dream job  study hard play later  it will all pay off fingers crossed


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

shellie. said:


> aww thanks hunni, im starting my Alevels this September at home (UK) then uni after that...so hopefully in all give it 4/5 years and I will be at my dream job  study hard play later  it will all pay off fingers crossed


Wow - A levels - how old are you now?


----------

